# Honda EX7 Suitcase generators



## 105622 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All, 
I have just purchased one of these Honda EX7 Suitcase generators and am going to a site next week without a hook up - can I use this to power to MH electrics (plug into the back )and does it have enough power - is it quiet enough to use on a site ? 

Any advice on generators would be gratefully received 

Thanks 
Simon


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Depends on the load you put on it but 700 watts you should be OK. If you overload it the generator will cut out. You could run a TV, Laptop, DVD player and charge you leisure battery. As far as noise is concerned to some people it will always be too loud so be thoughtful and not use it at night and certainly not for long periods. Get permission from the site owner and perhaps pitch up a corner somewhere away from others. I am not anti generator in fact use one myself.
The spec for your model is.....
700 watts max output 
58dB(a) at 7m @ 1/4 load 
Lightweight at only 12kg 
Running Time 4.5 hours @ 1/4 load
Cycloconverter technology

Stylish and ergonomic design

230 volt AC/12 volt DC output 

Hope this helps

Paul


----------

